# Da Moon?



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

have you ever gone outside and looked at the moon?  sure, im sure we all have. now, im no astrologist, but i believe the moon has powers, probably more than mankind knows. for example, tides...
now, lets talk mj. this may seem far fetched but i think the moon phases have something to do with the quality of mj. why? you ask...couldnt tell you but im sure ganna try to find out. 
for example looking ahead into the forcast to find out when a full moon, or new moon...is going to take place. then start your 12/12 flower stage at an appropriate time. this would effect indoor and outdoor plants.

                    can anyone relate to what i am saying?


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn lg pass it this way!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

well this seems intresting.....so im not nuts after all.....yet!


Gardening by the moon phases is all a matter of timing. Since we are able to anticipate the phases, we can plan ahead and maximize the connection between the solar system and biological cycles to gain optimum results in the cannabis garden.


The Phases of the Moon
Superior Cannabis gardens are what gardeners want for their efforts, and planting by the phases of the Moon makes this possible. Seeds germinate faster. Plants are hardier and more disease-resistant. They blossom sooner and bear more fruit. Just as importantly, they better resist the stress of harsh weather, drought and insect infestation. Naturally, good gardening techniques must still be adhered to. Gardens need be watered, pruned, mulched, hoed, weeded and fertilized. If you have an outside or in side cannabis garden, paying attention to the Moon phases may be the easiest part of your cannabis gardening experience but the one with the biggest rewards.

Gardening by the moon phases is all a matter of timing. Since we are able to anticipate the phases, we can plan ahead and maximize the connection between the solar system and biological cycles to gain optimum results in the cannabis garden.

The Moon symbolizes emotions, instincts, habits and routine. It describes the ways in which we feel most nurtured and secure. The Moon also reflects the public mood as it changes signs every two to two and half days.




Phases of the moon. 
Cycles of the Moon The Moon travels monthly through each of the 12 signs of the Zodiac, staying approximately 2 and a half days in each sign. As it does so it forms an angular relationship with the Sun that we call a Phase of the Moon. Phase actually means the angle between Moon, Earth and Sun. Moon orbits the Earth and the Earth orbits the Sun. It is the Earth&#8217;s orbit that defines the ecliptic which is divided symbolically into the Zodiac.

First of all, phases occur in two stages &#8211; Waxing and Waning. The Moon is Waxing &#8211; growing &#8211; during these phases: New Moon | Crescent Moon | First quarter Moon | Gibbous Moon

It is Waning &#8211; shrinking &#8211; during these phases: Full Moon | Disseminating | Second Quarter | Balsamic

As a general rule of thumb when the Moon is waxing, plants develop leaves and above ground systems, when it is waning plants develop their root systems. Planting leafy crops such as cannabis that grow above ground are best sown at waxing moon and those that will require strong root systems or grow below ground should be sown after full moon, in the waning phase.

We can now divide these phases into four quarters:

New Moon to First quarter

First quarter to Full Moon

Waxing Full Moon to Second quarter

Second quarter to New Moon again. &#8211; Waning

These 4 phases can be useful to apply the rule of thumb Plant | Feed Harvest|Destroy If you get these 4 main quarters fixed, you will go a long way to understanding cycles.

The 4 intermediate phases also form a quaternary of activity.

Crescent

Gibbous

Disseminating

Balsamic

Crescent moon phase is when the best germination occurs and is a good time for thinning out seedlings to give room for the rapid growth that occurs at the next phase. Gibbous moon phase is when there is a greater uptake of nutrients from the soil, and swelling of fruits. Disseminating moon is an excellent time for seed setting and ripening. Balsamic phase is the best time for destroying weeds, pruning trees, and all preparation for the next cycle.

It is important to note that you should not do any gardening task at the exact time of a phase. Wait a few hours. Each of the exact phase positions marks a critical time as the moon makes a shift from one phase to the next.

Because the Sun stays in a sign for a full month there are some months that are better for certain gardening tasks than others. Interfacing the Sun cycle and the Moon&#8217;s cycle takes a little skill but is not 1 difficult once you apply the logic.

If the Sun is in a &#8216;fertile&#8217; sign for a month, then you should take advantage of that month to do some gardening &#8211; naturally the best results occur when the Moon is also is a fertile sign and the correct phase with the Sun. The best days for doing specific tasks will depend on the Moon&#8217;s sign. To synthesize the phase with the sign is important in planting. There is no point in planting at the correct phase, if the Moon is in an incompatible sign &#8211; one which might damage or inhibit growth.

Remember the Sun stays in a sign for approximately a month, the Moon passes through all 12 signs in a month, so stays in a sign for approximately 2 and a half days. A new moon always occurs when the Sun and Moon are in the same sign. A full moon occurs when the Moon is in the opposite sign to the Sun.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 7, 2010)

Loola   what are you tokin???


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 8, 2010)

The moon is well documented in the farmers almanac. It works.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 8, 2010)

something else i read and thought was intresting. man there is a lot allready on the moon and marijuana, why dont we hear about it in the forums?

"Two things should be emphasized. First, remember that this is only a summary of the results of the experiments; the experiments themselves were conducted in a scientific manner to eliminate any variation in soil, temperature, moisture, and so on, so that only the Moon sign is varied. second, note that these astonishing results were obtained without regard to the phase of the Moon ---- the other factor we use in Moon planting, and which presumbably would have increased the differiential in germination rates.
Further experiments by Dr.Timmins involved transplanting cancer- and Leo-planted tomato seedlings while the Moon was increasing and in Cancer. The result was 100% survival. When transplanting was done with the Moon decreasing and in Sagittarius, there was 0% srvival. The results of Dr.Timmins' tests show that the Cancer-planted tomatoes had blossoms twelve days earlier than those planted under Leo; the Cancer-planted tomatoes had an average height of twenty inches at that time compare to fifteen inches for the Leo-planted; the first ripe tomatoes were gathered from the Cancer plantings eleven days ahead of the Leo plantings; and a count of the hanging fruit and its size and weight shows an advantage to the Cancer plants over the Leo plants of 45%.
Dr.Timmins also observed that ther have been similar tests that did not indicate results favorable to the Moon planting theory. As a scientist, he asked why one set of experiments indicated a positive vertification of Moon planting, and others did not. He checked these other tests and found that the experiments had not followed the geocentric system for determining the Moon sign positions, but the heliocentric. When the times used in these other tests were converted to the geocentic system, the dates chosen often were found to be in barren, rather than fertile, signs. Without going into a technical explanation, it is sufficient to point out that geocentric and heliocentric positions often vary by as much as four days. This is a large enough differential to place the Moon in Cancer, for example, in the heliocentric system, and at the same time in Leo by the geocentric system.
Most almanacs and calenders show the Moon's signs heliocentrically ---- and thus incorrectly for Moon planting ---- while the Moon Sign Book is calculated correctly for planting purposes, using the geocentric system. Some readers are confused because the Moon Sign Book talks about first, second, third, and fourth quarters, while some almanacs refer to these same divisions as New Moon, first quarter, Full Moon, and fourth quarter. Thus the almanacs say first quarter when the Moon Sign Book says second quarter.
There is nothing complicated about using astrology in agriculture and horticulture in order to increase both pleasure profit, but there is one very important rule that is often neglected ---- use common sense! Of course this is one rule that should be remembered in every activity we undertake, but in the case of gardening and farming by the Moon if it is not possible to use the best dates for planting or harvesting, we must select the next best and just try to do the best we can.
This brings up the matter of the other factors to consider in your gardening work. The dates we give as best for a certain activity apply to the entire country (with slight time correction), but in your section of the country you may be buried under three feet of snow on a date we say is good to plant your flowers. So we have factors of weather, season, temperature and moisture variations, soil conditions, your own available time and opportunity, and so forth. Some astrologers like to think it is all a matter of science, but gardening is also an art. In art, you develop an instintive identification with your work and influrnce it with your feelings and wishes.

The Moon Sign Book gives you the place of the Moon for every day of the year so that you can select the best times once you have become familiar with the rules and practices of lunar agriculture. We give you specific, easy-to-follow directions so that you can get right down to work.
We give you the best dates for planting, and also for various related activities, including cultivation, fertilizing, harvesting, irrigation, and getting rid of weeds and pests. But we cannot tell you exactly when it's good to plant. Many of these rules were learned by observation and experience; as the body of experience grew we could see various patterns emerging that allowed us to make judgements about new things. That's what you should do, too. After you have worked with lunar agriculture for a while and have gained a working knowledge, you will probably begin to try new things ---- and we hope you will share your experiments findings with us. That's how the science grows.
Here's an example of what we mean. Years ago, Llewellyn George suggested that we try to combine our bits of knowledge about what to expect in planting under each of the Moon signs in order to gain benefit from several lunar factors in one plant. From this came our rule for developing "thoroughbred seed". To develop thoroughbred seed, save the seed for three sucessive years from plants grown by the correct Moon sign and phase. You can plant in the first quarter phase and in the sign of Cancer for fruitfulness; the second year, plant seeds from the first year plants in Libra for beauty; and in the third year, plant the seeds from the second year plants in Tasurus to produce hardiness. In a similar manner you can combine the fruitfulness of Cancer, the good root growth of Pisces, and the sturdiness and good vine growth of Scorpio. And don't forget the characteristics of Capricorn; hardy like Taurus, but drier and perhaps more resistant to drought and disease.
Unlike common almanacs, we consider both the Moon's phase and the Moon's sign in making our calculations for the proper timing of our work. It is perhaps a little easier to understand this if we remind you that we are all living in the center of a vast electromagnetic field that is the Earth and its enviroment in space. Everything that occurs within this electromagnetic field has an effect on everything else within the field. The Moon and the Sun are the most important of the factors affecting the life of the Earth, and it is their relative positions to the Earth that we project for each day of the year.
Many people claim that not only do they achieve larger gardening by the Moon, but that their fruits and vegetables are much tastier. A number of organic gardeners have also become lunar gardeners using the natural rhythum of life forces that we experience through the relative movements of the Sun and Moon. We provide a few basic rules and then give you day-by-day guidance for your gardening work. You will be able to choose the best dates to meet your own needs and opportunities."


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

All I know is that the mind control beams are strongest during full moons, which explains why people and animals sometimes act strangely at those times.  It's the Department of Defense testing new satellites, software and mind control commands and stuff.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

hey art !! give him the hat !!!lol..i have actually heard a thing or two about this "phenomenon" before..don't know how much of it is hippy lore but i imagine it would be kinda hard to do a controlled test. but yeah, i heard of it..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> you need a tin foil hat


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

no, the tall hat.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yea  




The one to wear during lightning storms  to attract lightning and try to get it to hit the buds.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

yep.. thats the one lmao...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

and they say pot kills memory........


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2010)

"M-O-O-N spells Tom Cullen"...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

:rofl: I didn't remember that from the movie .  It was just on syfy last week but I didn't watch the whole thing.  Thanks!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

Loola...I'm not sure if it was here or Green Passion, but there is a thread somewhere already about planting with the cycles of the moon.  Some swear by it.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

my sister used to work labor and delivery ...they were always swamped on full moons and even staffed extra on those days..


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 8, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my sister used to work labor and delivery ...they were always swamped on full moons and even staffed extra on those days..


my wife is a nurse and have a family member retires as a cop, they say all the crazys come out on the full moons.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2010)

> :rofl: I didn't remember that from the movie .  It was just on syfy last week but I didn't watch the whole thing.  Thanks!


art the book was far better than the movie, as is usually the case


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

the worst part of the movie is stephen kings acting...omg...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 11, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> my wife is a nurse and have a family member retires as a cop, they say all the crazys come out on the full moons.


i think it has to do with gravity's affect on the brain...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> The moon is well documented in the farmers almanac. It works.


:yeahthat: 

Handy book to get, lot's of neat stuff in there.

DD


----------

